
Ask HN: Where did you hang out while HN was down? - yesplorer
I&#x27;m (and probably others, hopefully) will be interested in knowing where you spent your online surfing time in place of HN. As a person learning programming for the first time, I spent most of the time on r&#x2F;learnprogramming, r&#x2F;learnpython, r&#x2F; python and Google Groups for the Python mailing list.<p>What of you?
======
peterkelly
It was tough, but in the end I got by with a combination of work and spending
time with friends & family

~~~
davedx
Likewise. With a 3 month old baby, I didn't even realise it was down until
just before I went to bed and checked it on my phone.

~~~
EdwCoady
I was hoping your comment was going to end with "I didn't even realize I had a
baby until it was down"

------
pattle
I spent the whole time on HN pressing F5

~~~
kozhevnikov
Me too, until a day later I realised I should probably try Ctrl+F5, worked
like a charm.

~~~
jyothepro
Me too, followed the HNStatus on twitter too

------
Sambdala
There's a list of other communities at a spoof site I made a while back:
[http://hn4hn4x.herokuapp.com](http://hn4hn4x.herokuapp.com)

------
chewxy
I ended up being productive - Started a new book
([https://leanpub.com/jsoddities](https://leanpub.com/jsoddities)) and wrote
some 20% of it while HN was down. Far more effective than my noprocrast

~~~
huhtenberg
20% in a day - sounds more like a pamphlet to me :)

~~~
chewxy
5000+ words a day isn't too difficult, really. Plus JS Oddities isn't going to
be a very big book - about 20+ examples of rather crazy JS code and
explanations

~~~
hatu
JS The Good Parts is a little pamphlet. But JS oddities sounds like a huge
bible.

------
davidgerard
The latest really disastrous LessWrong thread:

[http://lesswrong.com/lw/jfr/link_why_im_not_on_the_rationali...](http://lesswrong.com/lw/jfr/link_why_im_not_on_the_rationalist_masterlist/)

It turns out that if you provide a safe space for "Human Biodiversity"
advocates, this can put some people off your site entirely.

------
citruspi
I ended up spending most of my time productively, writing code. However, I did
spend a significant amount of time in IRC channels, Lobste.rs, /r/netsec,
/r/python, /r/crypto, and /r/malware.

~~~
coloncapitald
Isn't IRC dead yet? What are some of the IRC channels you would recommend to
HN users?

~~~
martindale
IRC is just a protocol, like HTTP.

~~~
pyre
... and protocols never truly die? Like Gopher?

~~~
twic
What? Gopher isn't dead, buddy. There are over 160 servers.

~~~
pyre
Forgive me if I don't hold my breath waiting for Gopher to come back in-style
though. ;-)

------
krapp
I tinkered around with a project and started Google's python course:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKTZoB2Vjuk](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKTZoB2Vjuk)

------
redox_
I released
[http://twittersearch.algolia.io/](http://twittersearch.algolia.io/) :)

~~~
contextual
Looks cool, and I added my handle, but doesn't twitter already have this
feature?

~~~
redox_
Thanks. Sure it has, I explain what (and how) I improved here:
[http://blog.algolia.com/improving-ranking-twitter-handles-
se...](http://blog.algolia.com/improving-ranking-twitter-handles-search/)

------
greatquux
I spent more time hanging out in cesspools of villainy, like /b and the
PhantasyTour Phish forum
([http://phantasytour.com//phish/boards.cgi](http://phantasytour.com//phish/boards.cgi)).
But yeah, I'm really happy HN is back.

~~~
shponglemoorthy
Nice, didn't expect to see any PTers on here

------
thirdsight
As most of it was Sunday for me, I spent some time working on my IOCCC 2014
entry after reading carefully through the 2013 entries for inspiration.

That and r/wtf which is slightly addictive if not completely _wrong_.

------
bcj
I honestly didn't realize how much time I spend on here until yesterday. It
was more than a little disconcerting.

I spent a lot of my time reading up on Julia, and a little time working on a
website.

------
wil421
/r/learnprogramming and /r/programming

------
bkd
I was looking at news.ycombinator.com instead of news.ycombinator.com/news
(which yields "Sorry for the downtime. We hope to be back soon.") so I thought
it was still down until I saw hckrnews.com had new entries and I started
thinking "New entries? I thought it was down." Backtracked and figured out
what URL I should have bookmarked for HN.

~~~
bkd
And then I saw below - Ctrl-F5... ugh.

------
ankitml
ISRO scientists were doing an AMA on r/india

------
coloncapitald
I spent most of the time finishing my backlog on the multireddits I have made.
To list down some of the sub-reddits, /r/dailyprogrammer,
/r/cscareerquestions, /r/algorithms etc. This, in the time I would have been
surfing HN instead, obviously. I also had a bookmarks folder of links from HN
that I hadn't gone through.

------
wellboy
Seriously? Can we stay a day without constantly checking hackernews and the
internet? And then posting about it to show how much YC fanboi they are?

Maybe be productive instead and actually code your startup instead of posting
on hackernews.

Seriously.

Sry, I saw this discussion was all humane, so I thought it was time for token
snarky comment guy. :P

------
ishbits
Did you see that? Developer productivity in North America just increased for
one day. Its back down now.

Honestly, while HN was down, I didn't feel the need to hunt down other news.
In fact, I got a good start on the Coursera crypto course, as well as got some
real work done.

------
nreece
Took a peek back at
[http://www.reddit.com/r/startups](http://www.reddit.com/r/startups) and
[http://growthhackers.com](http://growthhackers.com)

------
tcgv
I searched google for "hacker news similar sites" and ended up on
"[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/"](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/")

------
tfinch
I rediscovered lobste.rs - which seems to be picking up a little since I last
looked. Quite a few duplicates from HN but some alternative stuff too...

(Shameless, but I'm still looking for an invite if anyone's got one....)

------
malka
beside working, I spent time lurking on reddit, lobste.rs and /g/

------
cfontes
Reddit /Jailbreak :D

------
namenotrequired
Reading a book (the origin of species, to be precise).

------
linker3000
On the phone to my lawyer discussing whom to sue for emotional distress and
whether the $Million figure should be in double or triple digits.

------
reiz
I was hanging out at Reddit and
[https://devcharm.com/](https://devcharm.com/).

------
munimkazia
I was using techmeme to get the latest tech news. To be honest, my work breaks
got a lot more boring.

------
runjake
Saw it was down, tried the next day. I have too much work and family stuff to
spend all day on HN.

------
wanda
/g/ & StackExchange. Still waiting for my account to be accepted at lobste.rs

(˘､˘)

------
bigd
re-reading nodeweekly, jsweekly and pycoders weekly. oh and statuscode

------
kartikkumar
Reading TechCrunch, BBC News, and flipping through Flipboard.

------
khrist
I couldnt hang out anywhere, I wall polling HN with F5

------
blueskin_
In the datacentre, troubleshooting.

I hardly noticed.

------
CrazedGeek
Fark, mostly.

------
limaoscarjuliet
Went back to Slashdot for a day.

------
dferlemann
I actually got some work done...

------
kissmd
i was... working. such a shame.

------
dalerus
I spent time reading Medium.

------
bettyx1138
I did my work.

------
hkmurakami
twitter. lots and lots of twitter.

------
santoshmaharshi
Slashdot.org

